

5 Programming Languages Marked for Death - jister
http://news.dice.com/2014/10/09/5-programming-languages-marked-for-death/?imm_mid=0c4b1e&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20141011

======
pressurefree
nope. all 6 its all good.

